# new skunk =]



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

has finely got Rosie a new friend. and the intro went great to.
meet siku =] my new male albino skunk


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: _want one!!!_


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice looking skunk there sam, i would have snapped him up if i had come across him.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

He's beautiful! Where did he come from?


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

hehe he is lovely and gets on well with rosie =]
got him from emmaj =]


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

samhaines said:


> hehe he is lovely and gets on well with rosie =]
> got him from emmaj =]


He is a stunning boy and so lovely. Please keep us updated as i know Emma is feeling lost without him. Couldnt of asked for a better home either.


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> He is a stunning boy and so lovely. Please keep us updated as i know Emma is feeling lost without him. Couldnt of asked for a better home either.


ill be keeping emma updated every day. as i have a habit of getting camera happy XD so fb is all ways updated. also being spoilt with toys and treats :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

samhaines said:


> ill be keeping emma updated every day. as i have a habit of getting camera happy XD so fb is all ways updated. also being spoilt with toys and treats :whistling2:


Hehehe hes a cutey thats for sure. I know Emma will really appreciate you doing that shes been fretting about him going bless her. I will definately be looking out for updates on him as hes such a special boy.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww he looks so happy hun :flrt:

its nice he has a friend he can roam with rather than being stuck on his own in my bedroom...........i have deffo done the right thing for him 

thank you hun :flrt:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwww he looks so happy hun :flrt:
> 
> its nice he has a friend he can roam with rather than being stuck on his own in my bedroom...........i have deffo done the right thing for him
> 
> thank you hun :flrt:


hehe rosie loves him :flrt:
there both sleeping now 
hes got roam of house with rosie


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samhaines said:


> hehe rosie loves him :flrt:
> there both sleeping now
> hes got roam of house with rosie


 
im so pleased for him i couldnt do that here with his hate for male skunks an havoc constantly bullying him  

i did lol happily earlier when you told me rosie did the sit on his head thing to welcome him hee hee 

i love it when skunks do that :lol2:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> im so pleased for him i couldnt do that here with his hate for male skunks an havoc constantly bullying him
> 
> i did lol happily earlier when you told me rosie did the sit on his head thing to welcome him hee hee
> 
> i love it when skunks do that :lol2:


lol that was epic when she did that. as soon as he came out of the box she cornered him and sat on his head XD 
she follows him around like a lot puppy its cute =]
rosie wont let him sleep with her tho. hes not allowed in her nest lol XD so hes got his large box witch he seams more than happy with


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samhaines said:


> lol that was epic when she did that. as soon as he came out of the box she cornered him and sat on his head XD
> she follows him around like a lot puppy its cute =]
> rosie wont let him sleep with her tho. hes not allowed in her nest lol XD so hes got his large box witch he seams more than happy with


 
lol they will be curling up soon enough when she realises how warm all his long fluffy fur is ha ha :lol2:

have you noticed his parting yet lol


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

yea i have lol XD pretty cute 
rosie always goes into his box just to make shore hes still there lol  
iv got more pics on fb btw em :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samhaines said:


> yea i have lol XD pretty cute
> rosie always goes into his box just to make shore hes still there lol
> iv got more pics on fb btw em :2thumb:


 
oooo will have to go an have a gander :2thumb:

yeah its funny his fur is that long that it parts down the middle ha ha :flrt:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

yea : victory:
when hes fully setailed in hes goona have a bath XD alone with rosie they smells :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samhaines said:


> yea : victory:
> when hes fully setailed in hes goona have a bath XD alone with rosie they smells :devil:


lol thats skunkies for ya 

the pics are great i just had a looksie at them :flrt:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> lol thats skunkies for ya
> 
> the pics are great i just had a looksie at them :flrt:


dont no rosie dosnt smell i bath her ones every 2 months 
glad you like em


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> im so pleased for him i couldnt do that here with his hate for male skunks an havoc constantly bullying him
> 
> i did lol happily earlier when you told me rosie did the sit on his head thing to welcome him hee hee
> 
> i love it when skunks do that :lol2:


Its not Havoks fault hes racist lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Its not Havoks fault hes racist lol


 
:blush: but i never brought him up that way :blush::lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

What a beautiful little boy, he certainly looks like he's gone to a good home :no1:


----------

